# Triangular Dirt Mounds Below Salida



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Dirt jumps, for bmx/mountain biking.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Burrow owl nest of course. That's what those tubes are for too north of Nathrop; burrow owl crossings. Before the tubes, man, the highway was a mess.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

wycoloboater said:


> Dirt jumps, for bmx/mountain biking.


That was my first thought but these are really close together and don't seem to be on a track. I wish I had a photo. Do you know this for a fact or are you guessing based on my description?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

He is correct. Done by kids with no engineering or design skills.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks guys - I'll let grandpa know!


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

They still use that pump track every so often. 


Rich


----------



## GIbbsie33 (Jun 25, 2015)

lmyers said:


> He is correct. Done by kids with no engineering or design skills.


Man you are so right. Us "kids" could really use some help down here with our engineering skills and what not. So whenever your available to help show us how to dig, that would be great.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

its a landing zone for the space aliens for when they come up from the san luis valley to run the ark. they aint the best boaters so they like to do stone bridge to salida, then stop in for a beer after the run.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

dont take offense from those BV folk... keep digging kids...we dont need no education or thought control


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

GIbbsie33 said:


> Man you are so right. Us "kids" could really use some help down here with our engineering skills and what not. So whenever your available to help show us how to dig, that would be great.


Glad you joined just to call me out about your bmx track... Honestly I haven't been to that spot in 2-3 years and last time it was a bunch of random, weathered dirt piles amidst a hobo camp. Glad your having fun with it. My preference is mountain biking, but more power to you if it's been improved.


----------

